
Ask HN: Is anyone building hospitals for Covid-19 patients before the wave hits? - chinathrow
I wanted to learn if any nation is bulding up hospital capacity way _before_ the wave of sick people hits.
======
blauditore
The "wave" may already be much further than expected in many places, since
about 80-90% go unnoticed due to their mild form[0]. But this would actually
be a good thing, as it would mean that:

* Mortality rate is way lower than currently estimated

* On average/median, cases are less sever than anticipated, meaning a much lower percentage of people will have to get hospitalized when infected, reducing the capacity burden

[0]: [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/16/health/coronavirus-
statis...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/16/health/coronavirus-statistics-
undetected.html)

